# Vines in my lawn!



## MckinneyLawn (Apr 20, 2018)

I got the following text from a coworker today and figured y'all would get a kick out of it.







"Rumor has it you are the grass expert.

So tell me, what are these horrible vines that I can pull up all over my lawn"


----------



## Visitor (Jul 23, 2018)

I enjoyed this &#129315;

I'm sure it would have gotten many "likes" if it were an option. &#128513;


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Visitor said:


> I enjoyed this 🤣
> 
> I'm sure it would have gotten many "likes" if it were an option. 😁


Instead, we got a post, which is just as good. :thumbup:


----------



## ErosionWizard (Apr 7, 2019)

Bermuda Grapes?? Mmmmm very rare and delectable type. &#128576;&#128569;


----------

